# Serielle Kommunikation RS232 PFC200



## elbibi (12 Januar 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich komme nach stundenlangem Probieren nicht zum Ziel: Ich möchte über einen String über die interne RS232 eines WAGO 750-8202 übertragen. Er soll mit dem Programm PuTTY gelesen werden. Einfach nur als erster Test. Die Forumsbeiträge dazu habe ich wirklich alle schon durch 

Ich habe das Programm angehängt, mit xDoIt sollte der String gesendet werden.




Findet hier jemand den Fehler?

In PuTTY habe ich die Serielle Schnittstelle des PCs ausgewählt (Verbindung über USB zu Serial-Adapter):
-COM3 (im Gerätemanager nachgeschaut, ist die richtige)
-9600 Baud
-8 Data bits
-1 Stop Bit
-Parity: None
-Flow control: None

Im Programm wird als I_Port auf COM1 zugegriffen. Ich habe es auch mit COM0 versucht (welcher ist denn der Richtige? Im Forum gibts verschiedene Behauptungen)

Die Baudrate habe ich auch schon variiert.
Im WBM ist die Konfiguration des Serial Interface auf "unassigned" eingestellt. Habe auch schon versuchsweise auf Linux console umgestellt.


Im PuTTY Fenster kommt aber einfach nichts an.
Kann jemand weiterhelfen?

Gruß
elbibi


----------



## Tobsucht (12 Januar 2018)

Hallo elbibi,

In erster Linie ist der Zustand vom Ausgang xError interessant. Eine Ausgabe im Klartext kann mit der Methode ShowResult aus dem oStatus ausgelesen werden.
Erst wenn diese beidem Ausgänge keinen Fehler ausgeben kann man von einer funktionierenden Schnittstelle ausgehen.

Das richtige Interface wäre COM1.

Ansonsten sollte mit dem Programm das Senden auf jeden Fall funktionieren.
Beim Senden gibt es noch optimierungsbedarf. Vor allem nach einem Überlauf wird nicht das erwartete im String stehen.


Grüße


----------



## elbibi (15 Januar 2018)

Meinst du so?



Wenn ich xDoIt auf wahr setze, sind die Ausgänge von FbShowResult: 
xIsError: False
uiID: 0
sDescription: none
sProducer: FbSerialInterface_cpt
sInstance: PFC200.....
eSeverity: none

Also sollte es so schnell gesendet werden, dass man einfach nichts sieht oder?

Wenn ich xDoIt auf TRUE force, kann man ab und zu sehen wie im FbShowResult_test steht:

xIsError: False
uiID: 115
sDescription: The requested action is in progress but not yet completed
sProducer: FbSerialInterface_cpt
sInstance: PFC200.....
eSeverity: info



Im PuTTY sehe ich immer noch nichts
Was stimmt hier nicht?


----------



## elbibi (15 Januar 2018)

Das Programm sendet tatsächlich...
Und nachdem ich das Kabel getauscht habe, werden die Daten von PuTTY auch empfangen :roll:


----------

